# Rose Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the LOML gave me another drawing on Tuesday night while we were watching TV and wondered what something like that might look like. So I head to the shop the next morning to fiddle around and see what I could come up with. She wanted this one with no lid and after seeing it done now wants one dyed blue with a lid. So guess I will get to it this afternoon. Anyway it came out pretty nice with the scallops on the edge. It is 5 1/2" tall and 4 1/2" across. It is dyed with red transtint and lacquer finish.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks sharp as always Bernie. What wood did you use? How do you apply the finish?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh hum,,, just another day in the shop eh Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Bill. Yep Bill just another boring day in the shop.:lol::lol:

Mike the wood is pecan. I applied the transtint dye mixed with Denatured Alcohol with a brush. Kept applying till I got the color I wanted. The lacquer finish is just Deft rattle can lacquer. Several light coats. I think 7 or 8 light coats.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome talent, thanks for sharing


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Bernie, just beautiful.

I can see why you have so many commissions...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. I told the wife we may have something here. She showed it to the next door neighbor and she now wants one. I have another one being finished which is lidded.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Spot-on!!! Exceptional work.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Lovely Bernie.
How did you make the scallops?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's wild Bernie! I second Maurice's question. How did you do that?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all.

Maurice and Deb I turned the vase first. Once pretty much sanded to 320 grit I used the indexing on the lathe. It has 24 detents. I raised the tool rest to 6" as that is the center height. Anyway I made 24 small marks on the lip of the vase. I found a lid that 1/4 of it would fit between 4 marks. I drew the 1/4 circle from mark #1 to #4, #4 to #8, etc. I did this around the lip. I then took it to my oscillating spindle sander. Slowly I sanded out the scallops. I still had the tenon on and returned to the lathe to clean it up with 400 grit. The bottom was rounded down to a 3/8" tenon which was 3/8" long. I parted it off after I applied the dye and then turned a base for it. I kept working back and forth till the vase fit properly. Then it was glued. If there will be a lid I turn a shoulder inside the vase and then turn the lid to fit the shoulder. Hope this helps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, you're raising the bar so fast, I now have so many of your designs to attempt to emulate. This one is just brilliant.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Harry. I just post a blue one. I will be making one more of this size and going to experiment with different colors. Should be interesting if I don't mess it up. 

Oh and Harry I will be doing a photo shoot on turning this last one along with how I make the scallops.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thank you Harry. I just post a blue one. I will be making one more of this size and going to experiment with different colors. Should be interesting if I don't mess it up.
> 
> Oh and Harry I will be doing a photo shoot on turning this last one along with how I make the scallops.


I look forward to seeing that Bernie but as I've said in your "blue" thread, I think that I may have thought of a way to make the scallops without the need for an indexing head, but bear in mind that the idea was formed as I slept last night!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Always looking for new ideas.


----------

